# WLAN Accesspoint-Verbindung



## michiba (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe vor meine kleines Netzwerk etwas zu erweitern über WLAN zu einem 3.Rechner. Dazu habe ich zwei Accesspoints zur Verfügung. Leider bekomme ich keine Verbindung zwischen den AP's zustande und bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe bei den Einstellungen, da ich auch nicht sehr viel Ahnung davon habe. 

AP1: D-Link DWL-1000AP
AP2: Typhoon 70062C


----------



## imweasel (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

schau mal nach, ob deine APs überhaupt als *repeater* arbeiten können.


----------



## michiba (28. Oktober 2004)

Ja das sollten sie können...


----------

